# K9 Advantix? Ivermectin?



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it good to keep fleas and bugs out of my pup? I get them for free from a friend and it comes with 4 little tubes, just wondering to give him the extra protection he needs. Also, at what age do I start giving him Ivermectin? I forgot how to spell it, performanceknls gives it to her dogs once a month for heart worm, and also what pills should I buy from petsmart or petco to make sure my pup is protected against any type of worm out there?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MMZero2009 said:


> Is it good to keep fleas and bugs out of my pup? I get them for free from a friend and it comes with 4 little tubes, just wondering to give him the extra protection he needs. Also, at what age do I start giving him Ivermectin? I forgot how to spell it, performanceknls gives it to her dogs once a month for heart worm, and also what pills should I buy from petsmart or petco to make sure my pup is protected against any type of worm out there?


You can start putting flea treatment on a pup at the age of 8 weeks. Advantix is not the greatest product but if thats what you have it will be ok. BUT remember if you have CATS you can not use it b/c it will harm the CAT

Ivermectin you can start giving at 8 weeks also. Its a heartworm & de-wormer. IT will kill all worms but Tapeworms.

NONE OF THE GARBAGE AT PETSMART, PETCO, WALMART ETC SHOULD BE GIVEN TO DOGS B/C YOU ARE GIVING THEM POISON.

If you are having a parasite problem take your pup to the vet so you can either get the following medication... 
- Droncit
- Pancur
- Strongit


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> You can start putting flea treatment on a pup at the age of 8 weeks. Advantix is not the greatest product but if thats what you have it will be ok. BUT remember if you have CATS you can not use it b/c it will harm the CAT
> 
> Ivermectin you can start giving at 8 weeks also. Its a heartworm & de-wormer. IT will kill all worms but Tapeworms.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
couldn't have said it better myself :clap:


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

alrighty thanks so much!, what product do you recommend deb? for fleas and all sorts of bug bites? I want a really good product that will really prevent him from getting anything. Is there a website that you buy it from? what do you buy for your dogs? Also, If I buy Ivermectin, what other product do I use to prevent tape worms?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You don;t need to treat most indoor dogs for fleas or ticks unless you have fleas in your yard or you pick up more than a few ticks on your dog. The only reason I treat my dogs is because we have ticks out in the valley where I live. Ivermectin you can start at 5-6 months of age or right away if you want to and use it year round to be safe.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my dogs are inside for the most part but get the occasional random fleas...for those would you recommend the biospot spray?


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

oh my dog is an outside dog and theres dirt and flowers thats why i need a good flea protection, i will try bio spot and i will buy ivermectin on my next pay check


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes but read the other thread and make sure to get the spray not the drops on the back of neck. I love Bio spot and the spray is pretty safe if used as directed. This should answer both you.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

oh and performanceknls i posted pictures of balls cropped ears, check them out


----------

